# El avance de los celulares y otros



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

_(esto es solo un pensamiento mio, algo que recien caigo, quizas les parezca pavo a algunos, o no, pero lo comparto )_ .................................................

estaba mirando un N8 y me puse a pensar, algo que por lo menos yo no tenia en vista y se refiere a los avances hacia donde vamos.

hoy los celulares y las nuevas pc portatiles las vemos y decimos 
"cuantas cosas que podes guardar " y no es solo eso, hay un trabajo y una carrera impresionante en algo mas complejo, casi diria hasta ahora imposible.

por que , hoy dia podemos tener 1000 canciones y mil libros en la palma de la mano .
pero , pensaba:
recordaba el castillo de harry potter y imaginaba lleno de libros....

cual es el problema ??
cual es la dificultad ??? 

y encima imaginemos una seccion llena de sofisticados sistemas electronicos que hacen cosas de las cuales no conocemos su funcionamiento .

cual es la tarea dificil ??? 

por que podemos dedicar tiempo en almacenar libros, e informacion, pero siempre se llega al mismo problema:

encontrar las cosas.

y esa es la magia, la carrera que veo que se esta haciendo , consciente o inconscientemente (a veces es mas el afan en competir y llegar al cliente ) .

imaginen tener una ciudad de informacion y tecnologia..........solos......es lo mismo que nada, por que pueden pasar una vida buscando lo que necesitan sin encontrarlo.
y ello demuestra que es FUNDAMENTAL tener un sistema *organizacion , busqueda y control .*

hoy dia las pantallitas son pequeñas y con poderosos e inteligentes softwares permiten navegar y encontrar facilmente lo que uno necesita entre cantidades inmensas de informacion.
incluso controlar funciones o aplicaciones sin necesidad de tener conocimientos tecnicos .

esto apunta a no solo tener miles y miles de datos, todo el conocimiento de una humanidad (que se logra con la acumulacion de esa informacion) , sino a la magia de poder realmente acceder a ella.


----------

